# 2013 Florida Satellite Tag Track Map



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Just when we think we've started to figure out tarpon migration, one of them has to throw a wrench in the works!!!

Click below to see the full map.

Tarpon 264 Migration Map (click here)


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

Scott

After seeing this, I checked my logs. Its not surprising that this tarpon went offshore during this time but I'm very surprised how far it went. On June 27th the weather started to go down hill with a westerly breeze. On the 28th I couldn't find any tarpon in Charlotte Harbor and it was choppier than I wanted off the beach. I got skunked on June 28th. From June 29th until July 6th it was very rough with winds out of the SW. It was bad enough that I didn't even attempt to look for tarpon the entire week. On July 7th the tarpon showed up in Boca Grande Pass and on the beaches north of Boca.

Its very interesting to compare the tag data with on the water observations. Thanks for the updates.

Capt. Scott Hughes


----------

